

Any ideas of how i can earn $1000 working for about 2hrs daily? - ericthegoodking

Any ideas, anyone ?
======
rhaphazard
If you put in the requisite time and energy to learn photography and achieve a
certain level of skill you could theoretically do 1 or 2 $4000 weddings a
week.

This is of course considering that you have a portfolio, good reputation,
steady clients, and someone else to take care of the business side (which will
cut into your earnings).

Nothing compensates for hard work.

------
benologist
Charge about $500 per hour!

------
jordhy
Man, there are soooo many ways! How good are you on the pole?

------
404error
Stock market (Penny Stocks). You have to be willing to lose it though....

A coworker jumped in a stock at .04 and sold at .07 initial investment was
$400.

------
JeremyOswald
I made $5000 a day just by filling out surveys online!

------
tux
Learn programming, and this could be possible.

------
arisAlexis
i don't see anything other than poker

------
rhizome
At $10/hr, you will make $1000 in just under two months.

------
simbolit
Lol

------
davidsmith8900
\- Freelancing At A High Rate or start a porn site.

